# Ranger Blowthru Newbie



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Although not new to the hobby, I have developed an interest in competing in my ranger single cab, I have started a blowthru project sealed off the blow thru and I have a 6.6 cf enclosure, I would love to be in the 150's but need some guidance in doing so, my highest spl has never crossed the 150 threshold..Please help?? 

1 Kicker L5 for now...
Have no decided on an amplifier yet...
Mids and highs powered by Hifonics...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Check and see what the others are using for power to get those numbers 

U are looking at amplifiers { a couple of these might do it > MODEL Z777-DG - MONO BLOCK HIGH CURRENT AMP
4 Ohm Power 50 Watts Rated Power
2 Ohm Power 800 Watts
1 Ohm Mono Power 1600 Watts
Dimensions 25” x 10.75” x 2.4” (LxWxH)} strappable [2 amps hooked to gether in a master ~ slave set-up], batteries at least [ multiple ].

Subwoofer {s} ??


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I plan on getting a pair of kinetik batts, I know for a fact that they go by your fuse size Multiplied by 10 + the cone space of your woofers, If I use a 150 amp fuse and stick with 2 15" squares I will be in Mx 1 (MECA) 0-2000
I want to take them by surprize I have a regular cab ranger with a blow thru and I plan on installing the amplifiers in a modded toolbox..What name brand is the model number for the amplifier you provided??

I will upload pictures later..Thanks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Those were Cadence . . .

http://www.extremeaudio.de/index.ph...ucts_id=4560&cusid=ql97nb0cmlpn8t78gv61b5s557


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

The rules for Modex are pretty forgiving, pretty much anything goes as far as bed build and you can even have your headliner and door panels up to 3/4" thick.
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/2009mecarulebook/2009 SPL Modex p17.pdf
In a modified extreme class like this don't worry so much about "taking them by surprise", as walled cars with unlimited batteries and multiple alternators will be in your same class. Concern yourself more with following the rule book to a "T", asking any questions to the right people, and documenting your build with pictures in case you need to show anything to judges that you can't easily access.

Start looking into electrical options, remember that with higher voltage your ampere draw will be lower for the same end result. 
This means if you are using equipment capable of running 16+ volts, your fuse size will be smaller per end watt so you can actually have more power than someone else with the same class restrictions running 14V. Also know that others will likely be doing this too, as well as many other tricks and loopholes.

If you can get in good with a group of guys that are already competing in MECA you'll be doing yourself a huge favor...


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

kinetik makes 16 volt batteries, will this hurt my factory electrical system?
Upgrading alternator and wiring are not a problem,the problem is no one in my area is realy into spl or meca for that matter..kind of the reason why i turned to the net..Thanks for your time.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jrlozano said:


> kinetik makes 16 volt batteries, will this hurt my factory electrical system?
> Upgrading alternator and wiring are not a problem,the problem is no one in my area is realy into spl or meca for that matter..kind of the reason why i turned to the net..Thanks for your time.


Go to a comp 

After U intro yourself ask them why they use what they use


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Any competitions coming up in your area ?


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah...on the 19th..trying to get it ready...30 miles away...Help
Built the enclosure, 6.6 Cf.. only 1 15 L5 its loud but I know its under 142 need a good amp "hifonics" preferably $$


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jrlozano said:


> ...need a good amp "hifonics" preferably $$


What size HiFonics amp are you looking for? I've got a BXi1610D for sale cheap:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...se12d4s-bxi1610d-diyma-r12-cdt-es-4-more.html


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I only have 1 15 L5, how much do you want and can I get it shipped fast??


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jrlozano said:


> I only have 1 15 L5, how much do you want and can I get it shipped fast??


$180 shipped, I can ship as soon as Monday morning. 
What's the voice coil configuration of your sub? I don't want to lead you in the wrong direction..

[edit:] This amp would work well for one dual 4 ohm or two dual 4 ohm L5s, or one dual 2 ohm L7. It does 1100 watts at 2 ohms and 1600w at 1 ohm..


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Mine is wired at 2 ohms...4 ohms each voice coil..I would get about 1100 watts of power and I still have my stock charging system..
How can I find out what frequency im at??
Moving forward if I purchase the amp..How can I pay you?? Paypal??


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jrlozano said:


> Mine is wired at 2 ohms...4 ohms each voice coil..I would get about 1100 watts of power and I still have my stock charging system..
> How can I find out what frequency im at??
> Moving forward if I purchase the amp..How can I pay you?? Paypal??


Your tuning frequency is based on the enclosure size as well as port size and length. 
PayPal would be perfect, send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

When you go to the MECA event go early most of the time they will usaully give you about 5 min to find your peak freq.and check things out on the TL,
And after rise you will probably be alot higher than 2 ohm in a 6.6ft3 with a single 15"


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, it's just too bad they will not have modex class at this event, will I have to compete with the big boys??? :surprised:


----------

